
Show HN: Pick a single property from a JSON without parsing it - grodes
https://github.com/GerardRodes/pick-json
======
conradludgate
If this is a toy project for you, awesome. More power to you.

I just finished making my own toy library in rust for a macro `cmd` which
parses a bash like syntax and creates the `std::processs::Command` structures.

Of course, there already existed alternatives. However I refused to research
before hand since I intended it to be fun.

Now that you've got it working though, are you familiar with jq? From what I
can see, this program is the equivalent of `cat file.json | jq ".param"`. Your
project is still really cool and I don't want to discourage you though.

I guess what I'm trying to say is don't stop there. What's next. jq provides a
query language for json. What else could be done?

~~~
grodes
Hey, thanks for show interest about it.

Yes, It is a mix of a toy project and an experiment for learning rust. Right
now my goal is to offer a performant way of extracting id attributes from json
for a python backend service which receives above 1000/second jsons > 1Mb,
which right now is parsing each json to do it

I thought about what you say and I think that offering a query interface would
be the next step, also i want to offer proper bindings for python
[https://github.com/GerardRodes/pick-json-
py](https://github.com/GerardRodes/pick-json-py)

